# confiture de pommes de terre, framboises, cerises et noisettes (FR)



## Schlabberlatz

Diesen sehr langen alten Thread will ich lieber nicht neu beleben: confitures de mûres sauvages (FR)
und mache lieber einen neuen auf.





> *SYNONYME*
> 
> COMPOTE, CONFITURE, CONSERVE, GELÉE, MARMELADE. Confiture est le terme générique. Il s'entend de toute espèce de fruit confit dans du sucre. La conserve est une confiture ordinairement sèche et qui peut se conserver. La compote se dit des fruits cuits, soit entiers, soit en quartiers, de manière à conserver leur forme ; une compote de poires. La marmelade se dit des fruits qui s'écrasent en cuisant comme la pomme : une marmelade de pommes. La gelée est une confiture du jus des fruits, qui se prend en une masse transparente et tremblante : gelée de groseille, de pomme, de coing. Dictionnaires d'autrefois: Public Version


So ganz scheint das hier ja nicht zu passen. Die ursprüngliche Bedeutung ist „Zubereitung“, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Aber was passt jetzt wohl am besten zu einer Speise aus Kartoffeln, Himbeeren, Kirschen und Haselnüssen? Kompott? Mus? Brei? Etwas anderes?





> Un excellent déjeuner, d’ailleurs, et qui avait toute l’importance d’un dîner. Qu’on en juge ! Soupe froide à la bière, avec tranches de citron, […], rosbif saignant avec une salade non assaisonnée, mais relevée d’épices, glaces à la vanille, *confiture de pommes de terre, framboises, cerises et noisettes*, le tout arrosé d’un vieux Saint-Julien de France. Jules Verne, Un Billet de Loterie


----------



## uress

Dieses Rezept hört sich an, wie ein Babybrei


----------



## Frieder

Aus der Schilderung geht nicht hervor, dass


> confiture de pommes de terre, framboises, cerises et noisettes


zu einer Einheit vermischt werden. Es könnte sich genauso gut um eine Aufzählung handeln. Was dann allerdings eine 'Confiture de pommes de terre' sein soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht ...

EDIT: allerdings gibt es unter anderem hier ein Rezept dafür (google is your friend).


----------



## uress

Also geschichtet zubereitet wäre es mir schon doch ein bißchen zu komisch gewesen... Süßer Kartoffelbrei??? 
Na ja, süßen Kartoffelbrei gibts allerdings wirklich: als Blätterteigfüllung kenn ich das vom Lesen.
Und in Grimms Märchen gibts ja auch einen süßen Brei


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Frieder said:


> allerdings gibt es unter anderem hier ein Rezept dafür (google is your friend).


Danke! Ich dachte, das müsste etwas ganz „exotisches“ norwegisches aus dem 19. Jh. sein, da hatte ich dann nicht gegoogelt.


----------



## berndf

Schlabberlatz said:


> Die ursprüngliche Bedeutung ist „Zubereitung“, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


_Eingemachtes_ ist die allgemeine Bedeutung: mit Zucker einkochen und verschließen um es zu konservieren.

Es hört sich für unsere Ohren barbarisch an, aber _confiture de pommes de terre _ist tatsächlich süß.

Die allgemeinere Bedeutung _zubereiten, herstellen _gilt für das lateinische Etymon _conficere_, von dem z.B. auch _Konfektion_ abgeleitet ist.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> _Eingemachtes_ ist die allgemeine Bedeutung: mit Zucker einkochen und verschließen um es zu konservieren.
> 
> Es hört sich für unsere Ohren barbarisch an, aber _confiture de pommes de terre _ist tatsächlich süß.
> 
> Die allgemeinere Bedeutung _zubereiten, herstellen _gilt für das lateinische Etymon _conficere_, von dem z.B. auch _Konfektion_ abgeleitet ist.


Ja, da bin ich zu weit zurückgegangen in der Zeit 

@JClaudeK: Was meint der Muttersprachler?  Ist es eine Aufzählung (siehe #3) oder nicht? Und welches Wort würde hier passen für „confiture“?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> @JClaudeK: Was meint der Muttersprachler?


Der ist genauso perplex wie die anderen.  Dieses Gemisch klingt wirklich barbarisch für Feinschmecker. 
_
Ist es eine Aufzählung (siehe #3) oder nicht?_ - Ich tippe eher auf eine Mischung der Zutaten.

"_Eingemachtes aus ...." _halte ich für eine gute Lösung.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Und welches Wort würde hier passen für „confiture“?


Typischerweise werden solche Zubereitungen aus gekochtem, breiigen Obst, Kartoffeln oder Gemüse _Mus_ genannt: _Kartoffelmus, Apfelmus_. Das würde auch hier perfekt passen.

_Ein Mus aus Kartoffeln, ...

_


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für die Antwort! Ich muss noch mal drüber nachdenken. („Mus“ hatte ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, s. #1.)


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das würde auch hier perfekt passen.


Ich gebe, es klingt wie ein Scherz. Aber es handelt sich hierbei tatsächlich um _eingemachte_ (französisch _confit_) Kartoffeln (kann "breig", muss es aber nicht, so wie Erbeermarmelde ja nicht notwendig "breig" sein, sondern kann feste Stücke enthalten).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für die Antwort! Auf dem Bild, das unter Frieders Link zu sehen ist, sieht die „confiture“ aber doch ziemlich „breiig“ aus:





Frieder said:


> EDIT: allerdings gibt es unter anderem hier ein Rezept dafür (google is your friend).


----------



## berndf

In dem Rezept ja, da steht ja auch "réduire en purée très fine". Ich sagte ja, kann aber muss kein _Mus_ (_purée_) sein. Ich gebe aber zu, ich kwnne es bisher nur aus Rezeptbüchern. Einen Traiteur, der das tatsächlich hat, bin ich noch nicht gestoßen. Ich sage Bescheid, wenn ich einen gefunden habe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ja, es bleibt rätselhaft. Wenn sogar ein Muttersprachler perplex ist … (s. #8).

„Kompott“ halte ich ebenfalls für eine Option, siehe den Eintrag aus dem Littré, den ich in #1 als Zitat eingefügt habe.


----------



## Kajjo

@Schlabberlatz: Kompott kenne ich ausschließlich für Obst, nicht für Kartoffeln. Kartoffeln kommen als Brei oder Mus. Im aktuellen Sprachgebrauch empfinde ich aber zum Beispiel Apfelkompott als oftmals stückiger als Apfelmus, das meistens ganz glatt püriert ist. Ob diese Unterscheidung jedoch überall im Alltag stringent durchgezogen wird, bezweifle ich.

@berndf: Kartoffelmus ist definitiv nicht immer absolut glatt püriert. Im Gegenteil bevorzugen sehr viele Menschen Kartoffelmus, das noch ganz kleine Stückchen enthält. Ich denke nicht, dass man im Alltagsgebrauch hier so streng sein darf. 

Ich würde die hier diskutierte Mischung auf jeden Fall "Kartoffelmus mit ... " oder "Mus aus Kartoffeln und ..." nennen. Das wäre sachlich korrekt und verständlich.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das wäre ... verständlich.


Definitiv nicht! Wenn Du mir etwas von _Kartoffelmus _erzähltest, wäre _confitüre de pomme de terre_ sicher nicht das woran ich denken würde. Als erstes würde man wohl denken, es sei ein komischer Ausdruck für _Kartoffelpüree_. In einigen Regionen ist _Kartoffelmus _auch tatsächlich der übliche Ausdruck für _Kartoffelpüree_. Google mal nach Bildern für _Kartoffelmus._

Und selbst wenn was an eine gesüßte Zubereitung dächte, dass etwa mit der Süße eines pürierten Kompots aber nicht mit der Süße einer Konfiture


----------



## Kajjo

Bei uns sagt man zum Beispiel vorwiegend Kartoffelmus. Kartoffelpüree steht eigentlich nur auf den Packungen im Supermarkt...

Die hier diskutierte Zubereitung ist natürlich extrem ungewöhnlich und wohl niemand denkt an so etwas, wenn er Mus, Brei, Püree oder sonstwas hört. Da sind wir uns gewiss einig. Aber wenn man das Zeugs zusammen hergestellt hätte und wüsste, was es ist, dann könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man es ganz selbstverständlich als "Kartoffelmus mit..." bezeichnen würde. Wenn man die Konservierung betonen möchte, dann könnte man gewiss "Eingemachtes Kartoffelmus mit..." sagen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> dann könnte man gewiss "Eingemachtes Kartoffelmus mit..." sagen.


Und warum so umwegig, was hast Du gegen _Kartoffelkonfitüre_?


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Speise aus Kartoffeln, Himbeeren, Kirschen und Haselnüssen


Diese Zutaten sind m.E. miteinander vermischt.
Also: Eingemachtes/ Mus/ Konfitüre  aus Kartoffeln, Himbeeren, ..... ?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Diese Zutaten sind m.E. miteinander vermischt.


Ja, da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht. Sonst hieße es _confiture*s *de pommes de terre, framboises, cerises et noisettes_.


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Eingemachtes/ Mus/ Konfitüre aus Kartoffeln, Himbeeren, ..... ?


Also Konfitüre passt im Deutschen ja nun gar nicht, oder? Das geht absolut nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> @Schlabberlatz: Kompott kenne ich ausschließlich für Obst, nicht für Kartoffeln. Kartoffeln kommen als Brei oder Mus. Im aktuellen Sprachgebrauch empfinde ich aber zum Beispiel Apfelkompott als oftmals stückiger als Apfelmus, das meistens ganz glatt püriert ist. Ob diese Unterscheidung jedoch überall im Alltag stringent durchgezogen wird, bezweifle ich.


Ja, normalerweise verwendet man den Begriff für Obst. Unter den Begriffen, die in dem zitierten Eintrag aus dem Littré (damals übrigens das Wörterbuch Nr. 1) gelistet werden, scheint mir aber „Kompott“ der am wenigsten unwahrscheinliche zu sein, um es mal so auszudrücken. [„Confiture est le terme générique.“]



berndf said:


> Und selbst wenn was an eine gesüßte Zubereitung dächte, dass etwa mit der Süße eines pürierten Kompots aber nicht mit der Süße einer Konfiture


In dem schon diskutierten Rezept ist es ja so, dass aus den Kartoffeln zunächst Püree gemacht wird – ohne Beigabe von Zucker. Der Zucker wird zunächst mit den anderen Zutaten vermengt, und am Ende alles vermischt. Darüber hinaus geht es ja um einen Text von 1886. Wenn „confiture“ heute nicht mehr als Oberbegriff verwendet wird, unter den auch „compote“ fällt, so war das zu Jules Vernes Zeiten aber offensichtlich noch der Fall, s.o.



berndf said:


> _Kartoffelkonfitüre_?


Das erinnert mich an den oben erwähnten alten Thread. Du kennst dich mit der Kochkunst offensichtlich besser aus als ich, keine Frage! Jemand wie du kennt dann auch Sachen wie Zwiebelkonfitüre. Für „Durchschnittsdeutsche“ wie mich, die nicht in der Schweiz oder Frankreich wohnen und die nicht so bewandert sind in der Kochkunst ist „Konfitüre“ nichts anderes als ein Synonym für „Marmelade“ – siehe den Eintrag auf duden.de: Duden | Konfitüre | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft

Da würde „Otto Normalleser“ bei „Kartoffelkonfitüre“ also denken: „Was, die essen Kartoffelmarmelade? Pur oder aufs Brot geschmiert?“

Ist zumindest meine Ansicht.



berndf said:


> Sonst hieße es _confiture*s *de pommes de terre, framboises, cerises et noisettes_.


Das stellt, wenn man hier wieder die diachrone Perspektive einnimmt, möglicherweise gar keinen Unterschied dar.





> CONFITURE. s. f. Fruits confits, racines confites au sucre ou au miel. _Bonne confiture. Excellente confiture. L'abricot fait une bonne confiture_. *Il se dit presque toujours au pluriel.* Des confitures de Gènes, de Bar, etc. De bonnes confitures. Des confitures sèches. Des confitures liquides, nouvelles, vieilles. […] Dictionnaire de l'Académie française, 5th Edition (1798)


Im Littré steht immerhin noch:





> CONFITURE (_kon-fi-tu-r'_) s. f.
> *On l'emploie souvent au pluriel.* Émile Littré: Dictionnaire de la langue française (1872-77)


Was das heutige Französisch angeht, hast du natürlich recht!

Edit: @Kajjo: Ja, ich halte das Wort hier auch für wenig geeignet (… wie ich gerade hier geschrieben habe.)


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Also Konfitüre passt im Deutschen ja nun gar nicht, oder? Das geht absolut nicht.


Na, dann passt's ja hervorragend.

Wenn die Message die ist, das es so etwas im deutschen Kulturraum überhaupt nicht passt, dann ist es genau die, die rüber kommen soll.

Ich habe, wie gesagt, _confiture de de pommes de terre_ noch nicht im Regal gefunden, aber es gibt auch andere _confitures_, die es im deutschen nicht geben kann, die "überhaupt nicht gehen". In meinem lokalen Carrefour steht _confiture de châtaignes, confiture de noix _und _confiture de lait_ vom selben Herstellen mit dem selben Glas- und Etikettdesign im Regal neben _confiture de framboises _und _confiture de fraises_. Und die Tatsache, dass in dem Text _confiture de pommes de terre, framboises, cerises et noisettes_ in einem Atemzug genannt wird, sollte die letzten Zweifel beseitigen.

_Das geht absolut_ nicht ist kulturell und kulinarisch und nicht sprachlich. Wenn man die *Sache*, um die es in dem Text geht, richtig beschreiben will, dann muss man gerade darum einen Ausdruck verwenden, der im Deutschen _absolut nicht geht, _weil die *Sache* im Deutschen _überhaupt nicht geht_ und nicht das *Wort*.


----------



## Kajjo

@berndf: Nein, ich denke, die meisten Sachen gibt es durchaus -- Creme von Esskastanien (Maronencreme) zum Beispiel ist erhältlich. Und Haselnusscreme vielleicht ungewöhnlich (wenn ohne Schokolade, also nicht a la Nutella), aber als Begriff sofort verständlich. Aber im Deutschen (und im EU-Recht ohnehin) verwenden wir eben definitiv nicht den Begriff Konfitüre. Das wäre irreführend, auch und gerade im Alltagsdeutsch. Marmelade und Konfitüre sind eben nicht Maronen- oder Nusscreme.

Ein Muss von Kartoffeln, Maronen und Nüssen ist doch absolut verständlich, wenn auch inhaltlich ungewöhnlich. Mit dem Begriff Konfitüre dagegen würde man gegen alle Konventionen verstoßen.


----------



## berndf

Nein, eben nicht. Es beschreibt die Bedeutung in der französischen Küche einfach falsch, ein Wort zu wählen das einen Deutschen plausibel erscheint. _Crème de marrons _gibt es in Frankreich auch und das ist nicht dasselbe wie _confiture de châtaignes,_ obwohl es natürlich ähnlich ist, aber eben nicht dasselbe.

Wie immer dem auch sei. _Kartoffelmus_ passt eindeutig nicht, weil mit dem Wort etwas ganz anderes verbunden wird. Wenn man ein Ding beschreiben will, dass es in einem Kulturraum nicht gibt, ist das Recyceln eines Ausdruckes, der etwas ganz anderes bedeutet eine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Kajjo

So oder so halte ich _Konfitüre_ für blockiert. Aber natürlich ist es schwer, über eine Zubereitung zu reden, die man nicht kennt. Ich kann mir ehrlich nicht vorstellen, was das sein soll.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> So oder so halte ich _Konfitüre_ für blockiert.


Ja, natürlich, darüber besteht ja einigkeit. Darum habe ich _Kartoffelkonfitüre _ja auch vorgeschlagen, weil wir gerade einen im Deutschen blockierten aber dennoch interpretierbaren Ausdruck brauchen, um die richtige Information zu transportieren.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke noch mal an alle! Ich hatte erst noch abgewartet, ob vielleicht noch Postings von anderen Mitgliedern kommen.

„A bisserl was geht allaweil, und irgendwie hat jeder recht“  … hieß es mal recht zutreffend in einem Weißbier-Werbespot.


----------

